# My Attempt at Custom Shirt (lip?) Tags.



## gmba (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok so I started on a venture to make custom tags for my shirts, and by tags, I don't mean neck tags, more like branding tags that go on the sleeve or bottom of the shirt lip. Please correct my terminology, I'm new to all this. Here's how it all started.

software 5D embroidery extra, Photoshop
machine Husquvarna Embroidery Machine.

The design started as follows.

I bought shiny red ribbon (could not find the material to print on.) for 3.89$ at hobby lobby. 1 and 1/2 inch thick.

Failed miserably to digitize my simple design 1 and 1/2 inches by 2 inches into a low stitch count, So I loaded the font into the 5D software and just sucked it up and started printing. 

(BRACE for impact, these are large.)

http://www.gmbaco.com/shirt/01.jpg
http://www.gmbaco.com/shirt/02.jpg
http://www.gmbaco.com/shirt/03.jpg
http://www.gmbaco.com/shirt/04.jpg
http://www.gmbaco.com/shirt/05.jpg
http://www.gmbaco.com/shirt/06.jpg
http://www.gmbaco.com/shirt/07.jpg

It came out all right, but it was a ridiculous amount of work for 1 label on a shirt when I'm printing 200 at a time. 

Has anyone had experience with this? I've been reading about damask. should I be printing on this? 

Is there anyone who can digitize my logo to a v3s format that the Husquvarna will take?

Am I even on the right track... 

Any help would be appreciated, I have to ship shirts in the next week and I really don't want to pay the $2.33/each tag quoted from brokenarrow.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Something that smalls really lends itself to woven labels, not embroidery. I can't even tell what that 3rd letter is.

Have you considered direct embroidery with a red background?


----------

